# HELP......please :)



## NayR:D (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, got a pal to pick me up some plants from the lfs. This is what he returned with haha.
currently in a 14litre tank with a 1 1/2 inch soil base thin layer of gravel. and a 20w desk lamp. will this be enough to keep them going and will the grassy type plant carpet? i was going for the NPT/walstad type thaaaang.

thanks.


----------



## NayR:D (Jan 14, 2010)

If you need a close up just ask and it shall be done. thank you.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi NayR,

Yes, closer pictures with better light would help!


----------



## NayR:D (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey, check back in couple hours and ill have a close up of each individual plant. thanks for having a look :supz:


----------



## NayR:D (Jan 14, 2010)

Im thinking of removing the 'big leaf' plant and replacing with a moss, simply because im worried it will cast to big of a shadow.

Will the small clover like plant carpet? i have around 5watts per galon no Co2 no ferts just a soil base?

The oly nfo i an give you is that the guy at the shop was going on aout the 'big leaf' plant flowering?

:hail::hail::hail:

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NayR:D (Jan 14, 2010)

whoops missed this one.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi NayR,

Maybe Cavan will help us out with this but think:
1) Hygrophila difformis
2) Hemianthus callitrichoide (maybe)
3) Anubias sp. ????

Maybe so others will chime in?!!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 is _Ceratopteris thalictroides_, aka watersprite
#2 is _Hemianthus callitrichoides_
#3 is _Anubias barteri_ (probably var barteri)

Hope this helps.


----------



## NayR:D (Jan 14, 2010)

:hail: :hail:

Thank you, now all i have to do is find there requirments haha. Im getting this feeling that I done this he wrong way around possiblye.


----------

